# too late to transplant?



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2016)

i have a plant in my yard that i think needs to be out of my yard. it is getting too tall(i have weighted down the branches and it was topped a bunch of times) and is frankly starting to stink a bit. she has preflowers. i am just wondering if i have missed my opportunity to transplant her into the wild. i have a spot i used last year but those plants didn't even get to a foot tall but i put them out i think in september so i was surprised i got any buds at all with those. i am a bit concerned about a)someone discovering my plant in my yard (since i should not be growing outside here) and b)that the lights in my yard and from my house could mess up the flower cycle. 

also, will she still flower and mature if i find a spot closer to my house that does not have as much sunlight as my intended spot? i am not looking for huge yields. this grow is kind of just because i can't help myself...

thanks. of8...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2016)

How big is she? I have never transplanted a really tall plant, what size pot is she in now? What kind of pot? Could you just plant the pot?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2016)

The branches are about2 and a half feet tall. She is in a 3 gallon felt pot. Unless you meant strain then she is super buckeye&#55357;&#56833;. I could plant the pot. I kind of thought that would be the least shocking to her. Thanks Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh yes, you can move her no problem and yeah, plant the pot. The roots can grow thru that pot, right?  Awesome, and Mel says she finishes in 7 weeks of flower in Appalachia.. That is the same zone as me(zone 6) so we will find out, i have two in the ground.


----------



## SHOT (Aug 3, 2016)

Best of luck with transplantation!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2016)

this is her... 

View attachment IMG_2051.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2016)

Isn't she pretty all surrounded by cone flower. Nice OF8.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2016)

She is kinda tied up or down. I have some good sized bolts hanging off of the branches to keep a low profile. I feel badly. My rose bush in there is pretty beat up. It's been a bad year. Dry and I am not spraying stuff in my yard any more. Buzzed. Sorry for the ramble...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2016)

roses are pretty forgiving if they have water. I think it looks nice. Next year will be better.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 5, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> this is her...


 
nice!!  it's just 1 plant. seems very happy there. definitely not yours. have not heard of anyone recently getting busted for just 1 plant. do not know your area though. goodluck bud!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 5, 2016)

She is most surely mine or someone in my house so I would take the fall. She is happy. I think I need to give her some more nitrogen those guys. I have started with bloom nutes. Maybe a touch too early.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 7, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> She is most surely mine or someone in my house so I would take the fall. She is happy. I think I need to give her some more nitrogen those guys. I have started with bloom nutes. Maybe a touch too early.


 
i used to get nervous when my outdoor  girls got over 5 feet. brave when they were 1 footers. after a few years it went away. mold , bugs and staking monsters became the worry. now indoor only though wish i had a legal greenhouse for free super sun light. maybe after elections. question #4 on our ma. ballot.. thanks again bud for elev8 seeds. was pretty impressed with them..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2016)

follow up question - i may have waited too long. she appears to have taken root where she is. am i going to kill her if i pull her out of her comfortable spot? i am concerned that the stray light from my house(she is living next to the deck attached to my house) will mess with her light/dark cycle. she has stretched and is showing some budage development now.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2016)

I bet your right, she likes it where she is..  Keep your deck lights off and you sit in the dark. LOL    It will be fine. :48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 11, 2016)

i feel like i am 'in the dark' most of the time anyway... 

thanks rose.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 11, 2016)

YES! with rose..


----------

